

Doubts about the Linux mainstream adoption - userulluipeste
http://www.compuforums.org/nix/6731-im-having-doubts-about-linux-mainstream-adoption.html#post40065

======
userulluipeste
It's not about faith. It's about reality. Like many others, I'm tempted to go
carried away by my enthusiasm and believe in something without much reasoning.
Actually I did this in a number of times. It just didn't worked very well for
me in the end. Challenging your believes is a good thing. If it has to be
about faith, fave faith in your reasoning.

------
restalis
Dude! How about taking some chances with something that already got traction
and having some faith in it?

